# Fotoaktion: Text in der Mitte platzieren?



## pauschpage (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Für eine Fotoaktion (Fotos mit Text beschriften) möchte ich gerne einen Text in der Mitte des bildes, unten platzieren.
Da meine Fotos unterschiedlich Breit sind, ist das gar nicht so leicht.

Wie es möglich, mit CS3 einen Text in der Mitte des Bildes zu platzieren, und das auch in eine Photoshop Aktion einbinden?


Danke
Christian


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Februar 2008)

Ein Beispiel einer Aktion

Text ist aktiv

Aktion aufnehmen

Strg+A

Ebene -- Ebene an Auswahl ausrichten --- Untere Kanten

Ebene -- Ebene an Auswahl ausrichten --- Horizontale Mitten

Strg+D

Aktion Aufnahme beenden


Noch ein Video das etwas ähnliches mit einem Wasserzeichen macht:http://www.russellbrown.com/tips_tech.html


Das Video ist weiter unten auf der verlinkten Seite unter dem Namen "Digital Watermark Branding" zu finden



Alex


----------

